# "we" and "our"



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 25, 2010)

SEEMS TO BE TWO VERY POPULAR TERMS IN THIS FORUM AND I OFTEN WONDER HOW MANY DOGGERS(OWN,RAISED AND TRAINED THE DOGS THAT CAUGHT THE HOG AND PUT THEIR OWN HANDS ON THAT HOG) VERSUS HOW MANY SPECTATORS(SHOWED UP,SAT ON THE TAILGATE,GUARDED THE TRUCK,DRAG THE HOG,HOPPED IN THE PIC,RODE THEIR YARD DOG IN THE BOX ALL DAY)POSTING "THEIR" HOGS ON THIS SITE


----------



## sammy33 (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes u are right..


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 25, 2010)

I think you made a very good point. Every person that asks to go along on a dog/hog hunt should expect to run through the woods/swamps, etc after the dogs. They also need to jump in and grab a hog to help flip him on his back and then to help tie the hog and drag it out of the woods. 
Way to go Hogdog76.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jan 25, 2010)

Can tell you JohnF and I are working our butts off for every hog we get...no one beats us to the hog or usually are no where in site when we get there but they do their part when they go with us...you have to pay your dues and remember the owners of the dogs and gear and all the work that goes into feeding dogs all year and raising dogs...I wish I could say all my dogs were raised by me and come off my yard but thats not the case but can say i quite a few years in the dogs I have...hope to be running all dogs that I have bred and raised in the not to distant future but I do appreciate the good dogs I have and the ones who they come from but can tell you they dont get good hooked to the chain all year long..


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jan 25, 2010)

Amen son lol. Like rich said good point. I took these boys out the other day to a spot my teacher gave me premission to hunt, and me and my friend had to drag it and every thing. And he bossed us around. Like there was this boar hog like 15-20 ft in front of use i new my bull dog could catch him and my buddy's could too. But he wouldn't let us he wanted to let his stinking bay dogs on it, and guess what we took them over there were it wasafter we went in there and caught a big sow  and they didn't do any thing .


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 25, 2010)

Well i have to say that sometimes you got a dog in the hunt and sometimes you dont! I hunt with a small crowd most of the time and the majoity of them are young boys and i cant tell them they cant go! But everyone i hunt with will do there share! Other times (we)our up at the club and its just me and my girl and maybe  abuddy or two to help us cut dogs! Them our some runnin fools up there and you got to stay in front of them or you have ur dogs running in someone elses club! I use the term (us or we even ours ) All the time !! Because i never really go alone anymore ! there always someone there ! I only remember a handful of hog hunts with dogs in my life that i was truly alone! And most of them didnt end well for me! Its hard to grab a leg, flip get control ,remove catch dog and leash him far enough away he cant re catch ,slap off bay dogs even they know what a caught hog is! and tye him alone! Makes you relize you aint as strong or long winded as you think! I remember blowin chunks a couple times from being out of gas and over heated! I dont mind getting help now! And makes for some pretty funny stuff in the woods! Hope you all pull ur weight cause thats what matters!


----------



## MULE (Jan 25, 2010)

VERY, VERY good post. 

There are two main reasons I hunt with dogs. The adrenaline rush and the pride of seeing pups I've bred and raised find their own hog. If I get beat to the bay then I feel like I've been beat out of my rush. Also I don't want anyone doing anything stupid with my hunting partners(my dogs). I do like hunting with other guys thought, nothing like being able to poke fun at someone, when they're too slow.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 25, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> SEEMS TO BE TWO VERY POPULAR TERMS IN THIS FORUM AND I OFTEN WONDER HOW MANY DOGGERS(OWN,RAISED AND TRAINED THE DOGS THAT CAUGHT THE HOG AND PUT THEIR OWN HANDS ON THAT HOG) VERSUS HOW MANY SPECTATORS(SHOWED UP,SAT ON THE TAILGATE,GUARDED THE TRUCK,DRAG THE HOG,HOPPED IN THE PIC,RODE THEIR YARD DOG IN THE BOX ALL DAY)POSTING "THEIR" HOGS ON THIS SITE



You make me wonder if I am not guilty of this somehow.  I am not fortunate enough to have hog dogs of my own.  I am fortunate enough that I have several good friends that I hunt with just about every weekend of the year.  Not really sure if I need my own dogs.  I wonder why they let me go or ask me to go every weekend now.  I regularly use the terms we and our in my posts because they make me feel like it is we and our for the most part.  I am not the first one there on the hog but I have been second a lot as well as last a bunch.  I sit on the tailgate while we scout for sign a bit.  I collar dogs and get other gear ready to go.  Break up dogs as needed.  I carry a tracker as well as use the GPS to run down dogs on the 4 wheeler, pick um up and bring um back to the pack when needed so they can hunt longer.  I carry a knife, pistol, and rifle and I have used all three.  Drug hogs across creeks, back to the fire breaks.  Help field dress a few in one way or another.  I guess I am really just a spectator and here I was thinking I was a part of it all.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 25, 2010)

NOT CALLING ANYBODY OUT OR ANYTHING BC HELP IS ALWAYS APPRECIATED JUST RUN INTO ALOT OF FOLKS WHO WILL SEE MY DOG BOX AND START BRAGGIN HOW MANY OR HOW BIG "THEY" CAUGHT AND WHEN THE TRUTH COMES OUT THEY GO WITH SO AND SO . I KNOW OF ABOUT 10 SERIOUS DOGGERS IN MY AREA BUT YOU WOULD THINK THERE ARE 300 AFTER ONE TRIP TO THE LOCAL BAR WITH A DOG BOX ON THE TRUCK LAST YEAR I CAN THINK OF ONE EXCEPTIONAL HOG A FRIEND CAUGHT BUT IT WAS SHOWED TO ME BY TWO DIFFERENT BOYS WHO CAUGHT IT.LOL GOOD HUNTING/SPECTATING TO YOU ALL


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 25, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> You make me wonder if I am not guilty of this somehow.  I am not fortunate enough to have hog dogs of my own.  I am fortunate enough that I have several good friends that I hunt with just about every weekend of the year.  Not really sure if I need my own dogs.  I wonder why they let me go or ask me to go every weekend now.  I regularly use the terms we and our in my posts because they make me feel like it is we and our for the most part.  I am not the first one there on the hog but I have been second a lot as well as last a bunch.  I sit on the tailgate while we scout for sign a bit.  I collar dogs and get other gear ready to go.  Break up dogs as needed.  I carry a tracker as well as use the GPS to run down dogs on the 4 wheeler, pick um up and bring um back to the pack when needed so they can hunt longer.  I carry a knife, pistol, and rifle and I have used all three.  Drug hogs across creeks, back to the fire breaks.  Help field dress a few in one way or another.  I guess I am really just a spectator and here I was thinking I was a part of it all.



BY THE LOOKS OF IT YOU MUST BE THE ONLY ONE.NOT! AND YOU AINT THE ONE IM POKING AT


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 26, 2010)

> SEEMS TO BE TWO VERY POPULAR TERMS IN THIS FORUM AND I OFTEN WONDER HOW MANY DOGGERS(OWN,RAISED AND TRAINED THE DOGS THAT CAUGHT THE HOG AND PUT THEIR OWN HANDS ON THAT HOG) VERSUS HOW MANY SPECTATORS(SHOWED UP,SAT ON THE TAILGATE,GUARDED THE TRUCK,DRAG THE HOG,HOPPED IN THE PIC,RODE THEIR YARD DOG IN THE BOX ALL DAY)POSTING "THEIR" HOGS ON THIS SITE



I still like "We & Our", better than Me, I & MINE

I dont have Dogs or Land to hunt, but would absolutely LOVE the opportunity to be a Spectator........

I would be happy to Flip, learn to tie, or Poke with a Knife, but honestly, I am kind of a Fat Fat Fatty, so I will prolly be in the Last Bunch there

As far as those guys who talk trash, well..........they are kind of like Politicians.......... ya just cant believe a word out of their mouth anyway!

Also, I dont think you can compare the guys who may be just starting out catching hogs with their "Bought" Pits/Curs whatever, to the guys who have been breeding them, prolly just like their Dad, maybe their Grand daddy too.
Some folks may hog dog as a hobby, some do it for life(like those who may actually be selling those breeds.
You are now comparing apples with oranges..........just not the same. 
But, all of them are catching hogs........


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 26, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> NOT CALLING ANYBODY OUT OR ANYTHING BC HELP IS ALWAYS APPRECIATED JUST RUN INTO ALOT OF FOLKS WHO WILL SEE MY DOG BOX AND START BRAGGIN HOW MANY OR HOW BIG "THEY" CAUGHT AND WHEN THE TRUTH COMES OUT THEY GO WITH SO AND SO . I KNOW OF ABOUT 10 SERIOUS DOGGERS IN MY AREA BUT YOU WOULD THINK THERE ARE 300 AFTER ONE TRIP TO THE LOCAL BAR WITH A DOG BOX ON THE TRUCK LAST YEAR I CAN THINK OF ONE EXCEPTIONAL HOG A FRIEND CAUGHT BUT IT WAS SHOWED TO ME BY TWO DIFFERENT BOYS WHO CAUGHT IT.LOL GOOD HUNTING/SPECTATING TO YOU ALL



same thing goes on around here. They seem to think all you need is dog box and a good lookin pit to be a hoghunter. you would be amazed at the folks that ride around with dog boxes on the back of their truck and hog hunter stickers all over their windows that have only caught one or 2 hogs


----------



## kornbread (Jan 26, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> NOT CALLING ANYBODY OUT OR ANYTHING BC HELP IS ALWAYS APPRECIATED JUST RUN INTO ALOT OF FOLKS WHO WILL SEE MY DOG BOX AND START BRAGGIN HOW MANY OR HOW BIG "THEY" CAUGHT AND WHEN THE TRUTH COMES OUT THEY GO WITH SO AND SO . I KNOW OF ABOUT 10 SERIOUS DOGGERS IN MY AREA BUT YOU WOULD THINK THERE ARE 300 AFTER ONE TRIP TO THE LOCAL BAR WITH A DOG BOX ON THE TRUCK LAST YEAR I CAN THINK OF ONE EXCEPTIONAL HOG A FRIEND CAUGHT BUT IT WAS SHOWED TO ME BY TWO DIFFERENT BOYS WHO CAUGHT IT.LOL GOOD HUNTING/SPECTATING TO YOU ALL


you are right it seems when i go gas up there is someone at the store telling me how they have hog dogs and how many hogs they catch then when i start asking questions then they tell me who they are hunting with . one time i had a guy ask me if i knew joey (myself) and i said no he told me thats who he hunts with lol i never seen the guy before .


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 26, 2010)

bfriendly said:


> I still like "We & Our", better than Me, I & MINE
> 
> I dont have Dogs or Land to hunt, but would absolutely LOVE the opportunity to be a Spectator........
> 
> ...


great post!! I promise you that if you take you hog hunting wit dogs you will drop a few lbs and gain alot of wind !! 
and i agree that they are comparing apples to oranges.Its all in what ppl want out of there experience...TO EACH HIS OWN


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 26, 2010)

> same thing goes on around here. They seem to think all you need is dog box and a good lookin pit to be a hoghunter. you would be amazed at the folks that ride around with dog boxes on the back of their truck and hog hunter stickers all over their windows that have only caught one or 2 hogs



C'mon man......you keepin tabs?

My buddy back in High School(super long time ago-in FL) had a Pit/Cur mix that was his PET, that lived in a Doghouse on a chain in back....no dog box(he was a free rider), no braggin about how many hogs he has caught, but I KNOW he has caught a LOT more than 2 hogs..........

Dont get me wrong, I am sure you guys braggin here are the best of the best

But if you have a dog and go after hogs with it, you are a HOG Dogger!  
You dont even have to CATCH any........just HUNT!

As far as the Trash talkin Braggers/liers, ya cant believe a word out of their mouth anyway right?  Those guys get exposed pretty quick and yes I agree they are everywhere..........I know a few of them too


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 26, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> same thing goes on around here. They seem to think all you need is dog box and a good lookin pit to be a hoghunter. you would be amazed at the folks that ride around with dog boxes on the back of their truck and hog hunter stickers all over their windows that have only caught one or 2 hogs



What do ya have to have to be a qualified hog dogger????
Im not talking about the liars but the boys that are just starting out and are getting the stickers and stuff ! If they got dogs and caught a few with there dogs then they are the same as you and me with just less experience!!!!
Them young boys are whats going to keep the sport alive!


----------



## WOODARD29 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Man this is funny*

I know a few hogdog story tellers. Never touched a hog, but man they sure look the part. Lololololol. I don't mind a new comer, but the newbie who tells me how to do it, makes me ill. And the guy who barely catch hogs go the store showing off the little piggys. Das funny. I get a lot of good laughs. Took one guy he put the pictures up before i did. Lol i dont take to many pictures of me, just hogs.  I most  of the time do most  the leg work dogs,fourwheeler,dragging, cuffin and all. Got one die hard buddy that goes  down with me. If you know,me not my cuzzin. I enjoy it.


----------



## hog head (Jan 26, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> You make me wonder if I am not guilty of this somehow.  I am not fortunate enough to have hog dogs of my own.  I am fortunate enough that I have several good friends that I hunt with just about every weekend of the year.  Not really sure if I need my own dogs.  I wonder why they let me go or ask me to go every weekend now.  I regularly use the terms we and our in my posts because they make me feel like it is we and our for the most part.  I am not the first one there on the hog but I have been second a lot as well as last a bunch.  I sit on the tailgate while we scout for sign a bit.  I collar dogs and get other gear ready to go.  Break up dogs as needed.  I carry a tracker as well as use the GPS to run down dogs on the 4 wheeler, pick um up and bring um back to the pack when needed so they can hunt longer.  I carry a knife, pistol, and rifle and I have used all three.  Drug hogs across creeks, back to the fire breaks.  Help field dress a few in one way or another.  I guess I am really just a spectator and here I was thinking I was a part of it all.



paul  you not a spectator you a hog hunter and you got dogs how many times you went and got a dog  off a hog you the  real deal in my book bugger says so to you hunt more than most people on here


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 26, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> What do ya have to have to be a qualified hog dogger????
> Im not talking about the liars but the boys that are just starting out and are getting the stickers and stuff ! If they got dogs and caught a few with there dogs then they are the same as you and me with just less experience!!!!
> Them young boys are whats going to keep the sport alive!



In my post i was talkin about the folks that get a dog box to go in the back of their truck for looks and a pit to ride on top of the box thats never seen a hog, but if you see them at the gas station they can shoot you some stories about the hogs they catch. Im not talkin about the folks that actually go hog hunting and are trying to get started up, heck i was in their shoes just a few years ago,catching maybe 10 hogs a year(just because i lucked up). im talkin about the ones that are in it for the title "hog hunter" to look cool


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 26, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> What do ya have to have to be a qualified hog dogger????
> :



Good question. mybe you should make a thread about this and see what kinda responses you get, it would be intrested to see what people think.


----------



## Dpsmith (Jan 26, 2010)

I am guess you could say i am a newbie to the sport.no way do i know everything there is to know about it.

I do have a few dogs that can do there part in the woods some bought from guys on this forum some young dogs i am training up as they grow.

I dont have to land to hunt so i go with friends that will have me and allow me to bring along a dog or 2 to hunt. 

I would like to think that I do my part... may not be the first to the bay but when i do get there i do my part, or why would they continue to allow me to tag along.

also, usually post we or our in post though becasue it is a group effort when it comes to dogs huntin, tieing, draggin, and loading.


----------



## chickenman (Jan 26, 2010)

*To be a hogdogger*

Jacked up truck 
dog box that still has the stickers on it (or the boxes are still spotless)
a big sticker of hog in the back glass
a pit that looks like its in a dog show
and some pics of you with a hog on the dash for you to show off


I think if you have all of this you are a hogdogger


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 26, 2010)

hog head said:


> paul  you not a spectator you a hog hunter and you got dogs how many times you went and got a dog  off a hog you the  real deal in my book bugger says so to you hunt more than most people on here



Thanks bro.. I didn't think HD was singling me out either.  He just wrote something pretty good that made me think about some of the things I do is all.  I wonder if I should take the one sticker out of the window of my truck that so many people ask me, "What it is about."  I am not sure if I should get caught with a dog box in the back either.  He just made me think about the roll I play in things.  If Bugger says I’m in there then I guess I’m good with my part, HD just made me think…that's all.  Anybody smell the smoke?


----------



## spaz (Jan 26, 2010)

kornbread said:


> you are right it seems when i go gas up there is someone at the store telling me how they have hog dogs and how many hogs they catch then when i start asking questions then they tell me who they are hunting with . one time i had a guy ask me if i knew joey (myself) and i said no he told me thats who he hunts with lol i never seen the guy before .



Thats a good one Have you found yourself yet lol lol


----------



## hog head (Jan 26, 2010)

chickenman said:


> Jacked up truck
> dog box that still has the stickers on it (or the boxes are still spotless)
> a big sticker of hog in the back glass
> a pit that looks like its in a dog show
> ...



i must not be a hogdogger dont got a jacked up truck or a dog box no sticker and no pit  but i do have pics of over 200 hogs caught in the last 2 years  does that count


----------



## MULE (Jan 26, 2010)

I think ya'll are talking about two different people.

1)The guys that don't have dogs or do and, or fairly new to hog hunting. They are there no matter how late it is and do their part, where it be tie, pull dogs off, drag hogs. They can be the ones that want to learn OR already know everything they need to know. I've got several of both of these guys that hunt with me. Trust them with my life any day of the week. I consider them hog dog guys.  

2)Second group of guys are the ones that just want to appear to be hog hunters. They can be veterans or never been before. There was this guy that hunted with me for awhile. Every time we caught a hog his junk dog that he was trying at the time made it into the picture. Come to find out he used those pictures to sell those dogs. Needless to say he no longer hunts with me. 

Then the guys with all the stuff to do it but don't have the abilities. Think ya'll already covered these guys.


----------



## chickenman (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah i was talking about the guys you see around where i live in Gwinnett county i see them about once a week with all this stuff in there truck. They talk to me about all the hog hunting they do. I have a busted toyota with a homemade dog box that works for me. But I took one of the guys two weeks ago and we had a sow bayed he almost ran back to the truck when she broke the bay. I later asked him what happened and thats when he told me he had never been befor. If you have never been dont tell me you have and i am trusting you to grab a hog while i get a dog off that is what i am talking about with the guys up here with all of this new equipment and pictures but have maybe been once or they have shot one one time theres no reason to lie to me if you have never been i will take you but dont lie about it.


----------



## sammy33 (Jan 26, 2010)

getting good I video,pull dogs off,leash  dogs, cut hog and then still video on the way out..with the dogs on the leash..oh yes and i have my own dogs that  have raised from puppies to grown dogs.....and i video cause i want to see how my dogs did..is that okay? cause some people dont like it and some do..but i like showing my dogs off and the time i put in them..it makes me proud...


----------



## HOGGDOGS (Jan 26, 2010)

What kills me is when someone gets a piece of crap dog an now there a hog hunter.Give me a brake! A true hog hunter to me is one that bust there but raising dogs from pups an training them,bust there but finding places to hunt,hunts there dogs 4 to 5 times a week an steady catches hogs. If this don't fit your discription maybe you should take up another sport.


----------



## JohnE (Jan 26, 2010)

HOGGDOGS said:


> What kills me is when someone gets a piece of crap dog an now there a hog hunter.Give me a brake! A true hog hunter to me is one that bust there but raising dogs from pups an training them,bust there but finding places to hunt,hunts there dogs 4 to 5 times a week an steady catches hogs. If this don't fit your discription maybe you should take up another sport.



I only hunt 1-2 nights a week, so i'm not a hog hunter?


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 26, 2010)

*Im so good I always beat the dogs to the hog.*But the dog is in the kennel at home.


----------



## snookman (Jan 26, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> SEEMS TO BE TWO VERY POPULAR TERMS IN THIS FORUM AND I OFTEN WONDER HOW MANY DOGGERS(OWN,RAISED AND TRAINED THE DOGS THAT CAUGHT THE HOG AND PUT THEIR OWN HANDS ON THAT HOG) VERSUS HOW MANY SPECTATORS(SHOWED UP,SAT ON THE TAILGATE,GUARDED THE TRUCK,DRAG THE HOG,HOPPED IN THE PIC,RODE THEIR YARD DOG IN THE BOX ALL DAY)POSTING "THEIR" HOGS ON THIS SITE



So what your trying to say...... if you don't raise your own dogs and train them yourself you shouldn't call yourself a hogdogger. That's ridiculous!  Sounds like you are just tooting your own horn. Not everybody has the time or the means to be in it as deep as you but, that doesn't mean thier not hog doggers! If your talking about the people in  the bars that have done it all, that is what you get from some people that hang there. Come on man... if you got it in your blood and you love doing it, than that is what you do and how you do it. Your allways gonna have some idiot who takes credit. That is the way it is.


----------



## snookman (Jan 26, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> NOT CALLING ANYBODY OUT OR ANYTHING BC HELP IS ALWAYS APPRECIATED JUST RUN INTO ALOT OF FOLKS WHO WILL SEE MY DOG BOX AND START BRAGGIN HOW MANY OR HOW BIG "THEY" CAUGHT AND WHEN THE TRUTH COMES OUT THEY GO WITH SO AND SO . I KNOW OF ABOUT 10 SERIOUS DOGGERS IN MY AREA BUT YOU WOULD THINK THERE ARE 300 AFTER ONE TRIP TO THE LOCAL BAR WITH A DOG BOX ON THE TRUCK LAST YEAR I CAN THINK OF ONE EXCEPTIONAL HOG A FRIEND CAUGHT BUT IT WAS SHOWED TO ME BY TWO DIFFERENT BOYS WHO CAUGHT IT.LOL GOOD HUNTING/SPECTATING TO YOU ALL



You have a little bit of joy callin em out with that. I do


----------



## snookman (Jan 26, 2010)

HOGGDOGS said:


> What kills me is when someone gets a piece of crap dog an now there a hog hunter.Give me a brake! A true hog hunter to me is one that bust there but raising dogs from pups an training them,bust there but finding places to hunt,hunts there dogs 4 to 5 times a week an steady catches hogs. If this don't fit your discription maybe you should take up another sport.



Sounds to me like you are living the life Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- I only go whenever I can get a chance and very rarely get anything I guess I need to sell all my guns, trade in my explorer and buy a boat. NOT! Some people just like to


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 26, 2010)

HOGGDOGS said:


> What kills me is when someone gets a piece of crap dog an now there a hog hunter.Give me a brake! A true hog hunter to me is one that bust there but raising dogs from pups an training them,bust there but finding places to hunt,hunts there dogs 4 to 5 times a week an steady catches hogs. If this don't fit your discription maybe you should take up another sport.


So you think that you have to do all that just to be a hog hunter!! Well let me explain something to ya! I started out dirt poor and have found a few dumpster dogs over the years that wasnt the best dogs but they got the job done! 
I have also rasied some of my dads crockett plotts and they are fine sport models! As long as im catching hogs wit my P>O>S> dogs thats one more to add to the list! And i like to see ur (top of the line)dogs agaisnt a few of mine! Might give you some humility!!! i'll tell ya its funny who thinks there more deserving to (call) themseleves a hog hunter! I guess i need to take up golf or sewing ????


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 26, 2010)

HOGGDOGS said:


> What kills me is when someone gets a piece of crap dog an now there a hog hunter.Give me a brake! A true hog hunter to me is one that bust there but raising dogs from pups an training them,bust there but finding places to hunt,hunts there dogs 4 to 5 times a week an steady catches hogs. If this don't fit your discription maybe you should take up another sport.



Clearly, from this post, I need to find something else to do then.  Guess I could go to pistol matches or rifle for that matter.  There are really not any knife matches I know of.  I think I understand that pretty good though…just follow don’t cross the ribs…right.  What is that you do when you float in a boat on the water?  Na .. I never cared for that.   Then there is always golf.  Or I could just sit at home and dream of what I once thought I had.  You know what I find real funny…spectators that never come back.  I guess I was wrong after all Bugger.  You need to learn how to bark on the way to the hog instead of just waiting for me to get the GPS n find ya.  I’m not a Dogger after all.


----------



## Fifty (Jan 26, 2010)

man good post. I usually hunt with one maybe 2 other people, these days people are always busy.  I love gettin new people into the sport.  Got my own dogs and equipment.  Sometimes I can hunt most of the week sometimes I cant depends on what I got goin on. But I sure do love it.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Jan 26, 2010)

i hunt by my self or with a chosen few and thats how i roll!!!!


----------



## gin house (Jan 26, 2010)

I think that if they are there when then dogs are loaded, hog caught, dogs unloaded, they could call themselves hog doggers. I personally dont call myself a hog dogger, i like to hog hunt but dont need an officiall title. some have dogs, some dont but what part of the owner finds or catches the hogs?  There are a lot of people that post pics of hogs that dont own a dog or theyre not even in the same county when its killed but they make a story with it and post it, i know, theres a few that WE killed on there and gave away and the guy shows up at the guys house we gave the hog and post them as his, look on squirell dog central and it wont take you long to find him. but i hunt with a friend, he does own the best dog by far, im mainly hunting pups, but why do people want to brag on themselves???   i have some pretty decent dogs, not near the best, but when i hunt with my friends then all of us can say WE, people that have a problem with that to me seem like they want to be praised as a pro or something, i hunt for fun with friends and love it, dont have the best dogs, dont have to prove nothin, dont want the hog dogger title, i like to hog hunt, yall can have the title. lol lol lol


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 26, 2010)

chickenman said:


> Yeah i was talking about the guys you see around where i live in Gwinnett county i see them about once a week with all this stuff in there truck. They talk to me about all the hog hunting they do. I have a busted toyota with a homemade dog box that works for me. But I took one of the guys two weeks ago and we had a sow bayed he almost ran back to the truck when she broke the bay. I later asked him what happened and thats when he told me he had never been befor. If you have never been dont tell me you have and i am trusting you to grab a hog while i get a dog off that is what i am talking about with the guys up here with all of this new equipment and pictures but have maybe been once or they have shot one one time theres no reason to lie to me if you have never been i will take you but dont lie about it.



Oh, the ones that wear Camo n Crocs to the grocery..yea I know those guys too yea...running back to the truck could pose a real problem.  Ya know... a hog will eat anything except tennis shoes...right...I would have a new pair if it was me.


----------



## alpha1 (Jan 26, 2010)

I say just enjoy it.  whether you're a kid just starting out or a veteran that hunts 4 nights a week.  Nothin ruins it for me like hunting with someone thats too bossy or sarcastic or a self proclaimed hog hunting know it all or someone that thinks there way and there dogs are all that matters, there's one of those in every crowd. I've worked too hard to not enjoy myself when I hunt.


----------



## Randy H. (Jan 26, 2010)

This post has opened my eyes. I have realized that im not a real hog doger.I dont have my own breed of dogs. I dont own thousands of acres. i have to go with FRIENDS on land i have gotten permission to hunt. I think a group of friends hunting together and having a good time is most important, no matter who has which dog or who got permission from land owner. Sounds like some of you will have a tough time continuing to hunt due to the size of your swollen heads. To all real hog dogers, maybe with alot of practice i too can one day be like you.   this will be my last post, life isnt worth living anymore.


----------



## johnf (Jan 26, 2010)

i dont type very well so i use we an our to shorten things like names.


----------



## WolfPack (Jan 26, 2010)

I just have to laugh at this.  The fact that there are people who are getting all worked up over who deserves and who doesn't deserve the hog dog "title."  In this case....go ahead and pass along the title, cause lord knows I don't deserve it.


----------



## JohnE (Jan 26, 2010)

This post is mostly about the people that ride around with a dog box in their truck to look cool but have never actually caught a hog.

Only saw one post where it sounded like someone had an inflated ego.


----------



## JackJack77 (Jan 26, 2010)

I, can honestly say, i dont have any hog dogs...yet(workin on this as we type). I already have places to hunt though so thats a plus in my book. I hunt usually every weekend with guys that have been doin it 20-30 years and definately get my share of the dirty work when it comes to truely catchin hogs. Am i a Hog Hunter? yes i am. I love it more that any other kinda huntin/fishin you can think of....been hog huntin' w/ dogs now for almost 2 years now and hearin them dogs  do work, layin the hammer down with it echo'n in the woods is awesome. 

Yea folks that portray that image and dont do anything to fulfill it are posers.


----------



## gin house (Jan 26, 2010)

I think im gonna let this one go, i feel dumber for having read thru this post. hogdog76, good job striking up the band. lol. lol.  i wanna be a hogdogger when i grow up. lol. lol. lol.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 26, 2010)

LOOKS LIKE THIS ONE MAY HIT A LIL TOO CLOSE TO HOME FOR SOME. INTROSPECTION IS GREAT AINT IT


----------



## JackJack77 (Jan 26, 2010)

whatever brings home the bacon haha


----------



## JackJack77 (Jan 26, 2010)

hey hogdog76 you from down there around doles?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 26, 2010)

jackjack77 said:


> hey hogdog76 you from down there around doles?



acree


----------



## JackJack77 (Jan 26, 2010)

o ok i was thinkin you wasnt far from doles, ga....its right down the road from sylvester, ga


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 26, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> LOOKS LIKE THIS ONE MAY HIT A LIL TOO CLOSE TO HOME FOR SOME. INTROSPECTION IS GREAT AINT IT



Yea buddy ...really got me thinking..lol


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 26, 2010)

JackJack77 said:


> o ok i was thinkin you wasnt far from doles, ga....its right down the road from sylvester, ga



so is acree


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jan 26, 2010)

Randy H. said:


> This post has opened my eyes. I have realized that im not a real hog doger.I dont have my own breed of dogs. I dont own thousands of acres. i have to go with FRIENDS on land i have gotten permission to hunt. I think a group of friends hunting together and having a good time is most important, no matter who has which dog or who got permission from land owner. Sounds like some of you will have a tough time continuing to hunt due to the size of your swollen heads. To all real hog dogers, maybe with alot of practice i too can one day be like you.   this will be my last post, life isnt worth living anymore.



LOL  DOnt do it....


----------



## JackJack77 (Jan 26, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> so is acree


10 4 learned somethin new today


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 26, 2010)

snookman said:


> So what your trying to say...... if you don't raise your own dogs and train them yourself you shouldn't call yourself a hogdogger. That's ridiculous!  Sounds like you are just tooting your own horn. Not everybody has the time or the means to be in it as deep as you but, that doesn't mean thier not hog doggers! If your talking about the people in  the bars that have done it all, that is what you get from some people that hang there. Come on man... if you got it in your blood and you love doing it, than that is what you do and how you do it. Your allways gonna have some idiot who takes credit. That is the way it is.



THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT IM SAYING!YOU MAY BE A HOGHUNTER BUT YOUR NOT A DOGMAN OR DOGGER IN THE TRUE SENSE OF THE TERM. IF YOU AINT THE MAN WHO FEEDS THEM,TRAINS THEM, RAISES THEM,DOCTORS THEM,CLEANS THEIR KENNELS,PULLS THEIR TICKS,RUBS THEIR HEAD EVERY DAY SHEDS A TEAR AS YOU DIG THE HOLE TO LAY THEM TO REST THEN YOU AINT A DOGMAN OR DOGWOMAN.AND I AINT TOOTING MY HORN BC I AINT THAT GOOD NOR OR MY DOGS BUT I HAVE  THE SATISFACTION OF KNOWING EVERY SUCCESS/FAILURE IS MINE. JUST MY OPINION BUT I SUSPECT MOST DOGGERS UNDERSTAND AND TO THE REST.......WELL YOU CAN FETCH ME A BEER AND DRAG MY HOGS ANYTIME


----------



## JackJack77 (Jan 26, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT IM SAYING!YOU MAY BE A HOGHUNTER BUT YOUR NOT A DOGMAN OR DOGGER IN THE TRUE SENSE OF THE TERM. IF YOU AINT THE MAN WHO FEEDS THEM,TRAINS THEM, RAISES THEM,DOCTORS THEM,CLEANS THEIR KENNELS,PULLS THEIR TICKS,RUBS THEIR HEAD EVERY DAY SHEDS A TEAR AS YOU DIG THE HOLE TO LAY THEM TO REST THEN YOU AINT A DOGMAN OR DOGWOMAN.AND I AINT TOOTING MY HORN BC I AINT THAT GOOD NOR OR MY DOGS BUT I HAVE  THE SATISFACTION OF KNOWING EVERY SUCCESS/FAILURE IS MINE. JUST MY OPINION BUT I SUSPECT MOST DOGGERS UNDERSTAND AND TO THE REST.......WELL YOU CAN FETCH ME A BEER AND DRAG MY HOGS ANYTIME


i agree...taking care of dogs is a whole nother chapter, ive got 3 pits that i tend to and just those 3 is a chore, but i love'm to death


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jan 26, 2010)

I have hunted by myself before but didn't have near the fun that I do when a group of us get together and go. Not to mention how hard it is to just get the hogs to the road where we hunt most of the time. Man if it hadnt been for JohnF coming out and helping me drag a hog off the mountain on one hunt I would have probably still been there.  Everyone in our group do their part wheither they have dogs or not.  Just on this last hog one ole boy sllung the hog over his back and walked it up the mountain while I chased after a dog headed across the mountain.  I do know what you are talking about when others are bragging about them catching or their dog catching hogs when they were there but didnt have a dog in the hunt but without them there leading handling dogs or pulling hogs would be that much harder.

We(meaning JohnF) and I put dogs on the ground, usually 4-5 each and cover some ground. I know we could do it with less dogs but when you have as many as we do on the yard its hard to hunt them all when you only get to go out 1-2 a week at most. And the hogs dont get far with that pack or end up baying two different hogs..

Think if you get a rush when you hear the dogs baying , and you help out with handling dogs, scouting for hogs, pulling out the hogs, taking care of the meat, and just enjoy chasing the dogs through the woods with a group of friends then you could call yourself a hogdogger but what do I know. Couldnt imagine if all our buddies had dogs like we do trying to go out on every hunt.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 26, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT IM SAYING!YOU MAY BE A HOGHUNTER BUT YOUR NOT A DOGMAN OR DOGGER IN THE TRUE SENSE OF THE TERM. IF YOU AINT THE MAN WHO FEEDS THEM,TRAINS THEM, RAISES THEM,DOCTORS THEM,CLEANS THEIR KENNELS,PULLS THEIR TICKS,RUBS THEIR HEAD EVERY DAY SHEDS A TEAR AS YOU DIG THE HOLE TO LAY THEM TO REST THEN YOU AINT A DOGMAN OR DOGWOMAN.AND I AINT TOOTING MY HORN BC I AINT THAT GOOD NOR OR MY DOGS BUT I HAVE  THE SATISFACTION OF KNOWING EVERY SUCCESS/FAILURE IS MINE. JUST MY OPINION BUT I SUSPECT MOST DOGGERS UNDERSTAND AND TO THE REST.......WELL YOU CAN FETCH ME A BEER AND DRAG MY HOGS ANYTIME




lol..beer on the way buddy.  I will drag for you as well. You are better than you say here from what I know of you.  Still I have done most of those things as well..but for some reason you have me felling doubtful. I posted A Tribute To RedMan and he wasnt mine.  Picked off ticks off them and the ones they rubbed on me before they anchored.  Rubbed heads when needed or not.  Feed and wattered when my friend was sick.  All of "our" hunts are "our" sucesses or failures.  I guess the only real difference is they are not my dogs..yes when i grow up I want to be a real dogger.  Thanks for keeping me grounded...lol


----------



## pitbull (Jan 26, 2010)

9 times out of 10 I use my own dogs on my own property and If im not in the pic its because Im behind the camera. 

I dont mind taking someone a couple times but after that they gotta put in WORK!!!


----------



## JohnE (Jan 26, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT IM SAYING!YOU MAY BE A HOGHUNTER BUT YOUR NOT A DOGMAN OR DOGGER IN THE TRUE SENSE OF THE TERM. IF YOU AINT THE MAN WHO FEEDS THEM,TRAINS THEM, RAISES THEM,DOCTORS THEM,CLEANS THEIR KENNELS,PULLS THEIR TICKS,RUBS THEIR HEAD EVERY DAY SHEDS A TEAR AS YOU DIG THE HOLE TO LAY THEM TO REST THEN YOU AINT A DOGMAN OR DOGWOMAN.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Just because you do all of that don't near make you a dogman.
> Thats a whole nother can of worms.


----------



## pig snatcher (Jan 26, 2010)

I havent read every post on here but in responce to the original post.

The same thing happens around here.  I got tickled just last week when my wife's baby brother told me a local guy that is a poser and a liar came into his work talking big about how he just baught a "$600 hog dog" from the grand American and how my little Brother in law could come catch a pig with him any time.  He came back to me laughing and said he didnt even bother to tell the poser he lives with me most of the time. LOL My little BIL has probably caught more big boars tagging along with me than that boy has seen. LOL


----------



## whchunter (Jan 27, 2010)

*Akin*

NOW THAT THE CHEST THUMPING IS OVER...this sort of reminds me of those who say "WE WON THAT GAME" when a certain sports team wins a big game yet you'll never see them at practice or on the playing field.....probably never even went to school there.  "WE"  must have a mouse in their pocket......
I guess it's just an attempt to bond and fit in somewhere or achieve a dream where physically or mentally it would have been impossible.


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 27, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT IM SAYING!YOU MAY BE A HOGHUNTER BUT YOUR NOT A DOGMAN OR DOGGER IN THE TRUE SENSE OF THE TERM. IF YOU AINT THE MAN WHO FEEDS THEM,TRAINS THEM, RAISES THEM,DOCTORS THEM,CLEANS THEIR KENNELS,PULLS THEIR TICKS,RUBS THEIR HEAD EVERY DAY SHEDS A TEAR AS YOU DIG THE HOLE TO LAY THEM TO REST THEN YOU AINT A DOGMAN OR DOGWOMAN.AND I AINT TOOTING MY HORN BC I AINT THAT GOOD NOR OR MY DOGS BUT I HAVE  THE SATISFACTION OF KNOWING EVERY SUCCESS/FAILURE IS MINE. JUST MY OPINION BUT I SUSPECT MOST DOGGERS UNDERSTAND AND TO THE REST.......WELL YOU CAN FETCH ME A BEER AND DRAG MY HOGS ANYTIME



So from what i get outta this is we have went from liar hog hunter to dogman !!! I dont believe you have to own ur own dogs to be a dogman! I know a few guys that have been around hogs and dogs most of there life but for some cant have dogs .... I can speak for them and say that there are dogmen out there that dont own dogs! But knows the whole deal that comes with it! I guess ur in line for an atta boy cause you feed and take care of ur dogs! I thought that was a givin?????But does this make you or even me better hog hunters because we own and take care of our dogs ???????  I THINK NOT  !!!!!  This thread just tells me that ppl dont have any couth anymore! Funny how ppl always wants to be better than the rest! 

TO ALL OF YOU THAT THINKS UR BETTER THAN THE REST A BIG ATTA BOY TO YA!!!


----------



## JackJack77 (Jan 27, 2010)

amen bro  ^^^^^^^


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 27, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> So from what i get outta this is we have went from liar hog hunter to dogman !!! I dont believe you have to own ur own dogs to be a dogman! I know a few guys that have been around hogs and dogs most of there life but for some cant have dogs .... I can speak for them and say that there are dogmen out there that dont own dogs! But knows the whole deal that comes with it! I guess ur in line for an atta boy cause you feed and take care of ur dogs! I thought that was a givin?????But does this make you or even me better hog hunters because we own and take care of our dogs ???????  I THINK NOT  !!!!!  This thread just tells me that ppl dont have any couth anymore! Funny how ppl always wants to be better than the rest!
> 
> TO ALL OF YOU THAT THINKS UR BETTER THAN THE REST A BIG ATTA BOY TO YA!!!



I GUESS YOU GOTTA KEEP YOUR HELPERS HAPPY CAUSE YOU CANT DO IT YOURSELF WHAT THEY CANT OWN A DOG BC THEIR ALLERGIC TO DOG HAIR?ITS KINDA LIKE WHEN FOLKS SAY YEAH I CAUGHT ONE THAT BIG THEN POST A PIC OF ONE ABOUT 200 POUNDS SHY AND TRY CONVINCE US ITS REALLY THAT BIG THANK GOODNESS PEOPLE HAVE THE COUTH NOT TO CALL THEM OUT THOUGH


----------



## gin house (Jan 27, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I GUESS YOU GOTTA KEEP YOUR HELPERS HAPPY CAUSE YOU CANT DO IT YOURSELF WHAT THEY CANT OWN A DOG BC THEIR ALLERGIC TO DOG HAIR?ITS KINDA LIKE WHEN FOLKS SAY YEAH I CAUGHT ONE THAT BIG THEN POST A PIC OF ONE ABOUT 200 POUNDS SHY AND TRY CONVINCE US ITS REALLY THAT BIG THANK GOODNESS PEOPLE HAVE THE COUTH NOT TO CALL THEM OUT THOUGH



  hogdog76,  theres a fine line between bravery and ignorance.  i dont think catching an animal can prove bravery, walkin up and punching a 6'6" 285 lb man in the mouth just to do it, that i would call bravery.   why wouldnt you want help to make it a little easier?  what you gonna do if you get cut down by yourself?  common sense is a rare thing these days.   i wanna be a hogdogger some day to prove my manhood, i can catch at are pig....lol  lol  lol


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 27, 2010)

Bravery?  I can't reach the mouth of a 6"6" man...I'll have to do something else IF that is how you prove it.  Anyway if it is good by yourself it will be twice as good with two..and so on.  Not being afraid is neither brave or ignorant if your focused it is more like finding you own boundries.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 27, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT IM SAYING!YOU MAY BE A HOGHUNTER BUT YOUR NOT A DOGMAN OR DOGGER IN THE TRUE SENSE OF THE TERM. IF YOU AINT THE MAN WHO FEEDS THEM,TRAINS THEM, RAISES THEM,DOCTORS THEM,CLEANS THEIR KENNELS,PULLS THEIR TICKS,RUBS THEIR HEAD EVERY DAY SHEDS A TEAR AS YOU DIG THE HOLE TO LAY THEM TO REST THEN YOU AINT A DOGMAN OR DOGWOMAN.AND I AINT TOOTING MY HORN BC I AINT THAT GOOD NOR OR MY DOGS BUT I HAVE  THE SATISFACTION OF KNOWING EVERY SUCCESS/FAILURE IS MINE. JUST MY OPINION BUT I SUSPECT MOST DOGGERS UNDERSTAND AND TO THE REST.......WELL YOU CAN FETCH ME A BEER AND DRAG MY HOGS ANYTIME




I kinda agree with this, kinda dont. I have 2 buddys that hunt with me regularly that dont own hog dogs, but i would call them hog doggers all day long. If were in the woods and one of the dogs gets cut down bad,they know what to do. they can flip, tie, drag, anything i need them to do. If i get off work late or im sick, i can make one phone call and my dogs are fed, if i gotta work late and im out of dog feed, one call and they go get it for me, and half the time they wont even let me pay them back. when its time to train a pup, they are there, and when we throw a 300lb hog on top of the box, they get as much credit as i do. i dont think you have to own dogs to be a hog dogger, just have to be willing to put in the work, and love doin it


----------



## JackJack77 (Jan 28, 2010)

REDMOND1858 said:


> I kinda agree with this, kinda dont. I have 2 buddys that hunt with me regularly that dont own hog dogs, but i would call them hog doggers all day long. If were in the woods and one of the dogs gets cut down bad,they know what to do. they can flip, tie, drag, anything i need them to do. *If i get off work late or im sick, i can make one phone call and my dogs are fed, if i gotta work late and im out of dog feed, one call and they go get it for me*, and half the time they wont even let me pay them back. when its time to train a pup, they are there, and when we throw a 300lb hog on top of the box, they get as much credit as i do. i dont think you have to own dogs to be a hog dogger, just have to be willing to put in the work, and love doin it


dang...not talkin trash bud but the last 2 dogs that some folks i know got back from you looked aweful...im talkin skin and bones, you were not keeping good care of these 2 dogs in particular(i seen them the day after the guy went and got them from you)....i hope you dont treat all your dogs like this..


----------



## pitbull (Jan 28, 2010)

Anybody watch American Idol last night? lol


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 28, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I GUESS YOU GOTTA KEEP YOUR HELPERS HAPPY CAUSE YOU CANT DO IT YOURSELF WHAT THEY CANT OWN A DOG BC THEIR ALLERGIC TO DOG HAIR?ITS KINDA LIKE WHEN FOLKS SAY YEAH I CAUGHT ONE THAT BIG THEN POST A PIC OF ONE ABOUT 200 POUNDS SHY AND TRY CONVINCE US ITS REALLY THAT BIG THANK GOODNESS PEOPLE HAVE THE COUTH NOT TO CALL THEM OUT THOUGH



Like i said I'll give you the number to cody weiser who started weiser weight and tusk scoring system and you can call him and ask him about that hog so!!!!!! I still have all the paper work for that hog and at the time ranked number 2  free range boar and anytime you or anyone want to see it it fine so hate to dissapoint ya!!
And what ya mean by keeping them happy! You talk pretty big for ur britches !!!!!We can go hunt anytime you want and ill show ya what kinda dogs ya got! And also i can do it by myself just choose not to! Im sorry you dont have any friends !!!! PPl come out the mouth with alotta stuff on here .. I can back mine up brother !! Im 6'4 290 so i can tote most hogs you have to drag ! Anytime ya feel up to it i have 13,000 acres in south Ga we cant run !!! Lets see if ya cant walk the walk!!!!!!
And they cant have dogs because of where they live! Duval county has strict limits on dogs and some communities you cant have them at all! 

The bad thing is i havent bad mouthed you just stated my opinion ..If ya want peeing match YOU CAN GET ONE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big country rnr (Jan 28, 2010)

gin house said:


> hogdog76,  theres a fine line between bravery and ignorance.  i dont think catching an animal can prove bravery, walkin up and punching a 6'6" 285 lb man in the mouth just to do it, that i would call bravery.   why wouldnt you want help to make it a little easier?  what you gonna do if you get cut down by yourself?  common sense is a rare thing these days.   i wanna be a hogdogger some day to prove my manhood, i can catch at are pig....lol  lol  lol



Maybe we all can live up to the standards of being a number uno hog dogger one day! For the time being im gonna have fun and make'em squeal doggy style!


----------



## WolfPack (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh Yeah!....Oh Yeah?!!?  I got nothing but this is good, means everything is "normal" within this forum.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jan 28, 2010)

bet Redlevel is loving this post...whatcha think...done got some chewing on each other...


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## gin house (Jan 28, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> Maybe we all can live up to the standards of being a number uno hog dogger one day! For the time being im gonna have fun and make'em squeal doggy style!



maybe one day grasshoper, for now we must hogdogg as master hogdog76 but maybe one day we will be as wise.   i cant wait.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 28, 2010)

big country rnr said:


> Like i said I'll give you the number to cody weiser who started weiser weight and tusk scoring system and you can call him and ask him about that hog so!!!!!! I still have all the paper work for that hog and at the time ranked number 2  free range boar and anytime you or anyone want to see it it fine so hate to dissapoint ya!!
> And what ya mean by keeping them happy! You talk pretty big for ur britches !!!!!We can go hunt anytime you want and ill show ya what kinda dogs ya got! And also i can do it by myself just choose not to! Im sorry you dont have any friends !!!! PPl come out the mouth with alotta stuff on here .. I can back mine up brother !! Im 6'4 290 so i can tote most hogs you have to drag ! Anytime ya feel up to it i have 13,000 acres in south Ga we cant run !!! Lets see if ya cant walk the walk!!!!!!
> And they cant have dogs because of where they live! Duval county has strict limits on dogs and some communities you cant have them at all!
> 
> The bad thing is i havent bad mouthed you just stated my opinion ..If ya want peeing match YOU CAN GET ONE!!!!!!!!!!!



LOL YOUR SO FULL OF IT YOUR EYES ARE TURNING BROWN BOY I AM FROM PALM VALLEY AND STILL GOT FAMILY AND FRIENDS DOWN THERE(IN DUVAL) AND THEY MUST BE OUTLAW BC THEY ALL GOT DOGS.THE RANCH I GREW UP ON IS NOW NOCATEE IF THAT NARROWS IT DOWN FOR YOU.WHY WOULD A DOGGER LIVE IN A COMMUNITY WHERE THEY CANT HAVE A DOG YOU REALLY NEED TO QUIT TAKING ALL THAT HELP TOO IF YOUR PUSHIN 290.MIGHT EVEN TRY WALKING SOME CURS TOO AND QUIT SITTING ON THE TRUCK LISTENING TO HOUNDS RUNDID YALL RUN THAT HOG ALL THE WAY AROUND THE PEN BEFORE YOU CAUGHT HIM TO MAKE IT SPORTING OR JUST THROW THE DOG OVER THE FENCE.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 28, 2010)

gin house said:


> maybe one day grasshoper, for now we must hogdogg as master hogdog76 but maybe one day we will be as wise.   i cant wait.



SORRY DID THE TRUTH CUT A LIL DEEP FOR YOU


----------



## gnarlyone (Jan 28, 2010)

*lol*

If you go and don't eventually have dogs in the hunt....you don't have it in you...me 2s are help but they ain't dog men and they ain't no more than tag-a-longs.


----------



## pitbull (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Jester896 (Jan 28, 2010)

Is this the Weiser Weight place?

http://www.wwtworldrecords.com/FRWBoar_Weight.html


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks like it to me.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 28, 2010)

Was just looking for the #2 free range


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Jan 28, 2010)

gin house said:


> I think im gonna let this one go, i feel dumber for having read thru this post. hogdog76, good job striking up the band. lol. lol.  i wanna be a hogdogger when i grow up. lol. lol. lol.



X2... ME TO...LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I dont know what i conscider myself??? Hogdoggin is my number 1 hobby, but i hardly ever get to go. Between work and drivin to work 3 hrs round trip every day 5 to 6 days a week, and a new baby it seems like i never get to go anymore. I love to hogdog but providin for my family comes first and with the economy the way it is i am just glad to have a job that entitles me to put clothes on my childrens backs and food on there plates... Its a shame that my half way decent dogs are just sitting out there wastin away.... Heck i rarely get on here anymore!!!! And the only reason i am now is cause the babies asleep


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jan 28, 2010)

Havent seen you on here in a while...hope things are going well...


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Jan 28, 2010)

curdogsforhogs said:


> Havent seen you on here in a while...hope things are going well...



They are, cant wait to get back in the woods thou!!!


----------



## gin house (Jan 28, 2010)

Carolina Diesel said:


> They are, cant wait to get back in the woods thou!!!



 hey man, you need to come on up, weve been on em about everytime weve been in the woods.  i was gonna try to let this one alone but i cant,  i think this guy posted a big hog a few days ago, that must have swollen his head, he seemed alright before he posted it.  must have been his first good one, i dont know, looks to me in his avitar he floating in the river of you know what and his tube just poped, hes full of it.   im sorry hogmaster, show me the ways, im just a young grasshoper, one day i want to be like you......


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Jan 28, 2010)

Lol.... yall hunting up in long creek in that spot we talked about a while back????


----------



## gin house (Jan 28, 2010)

Carolina Diesel said:


> Lol.... yall hunting up in long creek in that spot we talked about a while back????



yes, WE have some, WE killed one good boar there and some other boys killed another good one there.  WEve been over in pickens some, up hwy 11.  been on a lot of hogs in the last month.  you need to go with US to one of OUR spots and see what WE come up with. sorry, that last sentence i had to  emphasize WE and OUR. lol


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Jan 28, 2010)

Let me know and i will see if i can get away, i have not even had a chance to go check some of our spots... we went 3 weekends ago to an old apot of ours and a new and got nothin.... ground was froze hard as a rock thou


----------



## bertdawg (Jan 28, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> SEEMS TO BE TWO VERY POPULAR TERMS IN THIS FORUM AND I OFTEN WONDER HOW MANY DOGGERS(OWN,RAISED AND TRAINED THE DOGS THAT CAUGHT THE HOG AND PUT THEIR OWN HANDS ON THAT HOG) VERSUS HOW MANY SPECTATORS(SHOWED UP,SAT ON THE TAILGATE,GUARDED THE TRUCK,DRAG THE HOG,HOPPED IN THE PIC,RODE THEIR YARD DOG IN THE BOX ALL DAY)POSTING "THEIR" HOGS ON THIS SITE


----------



## kornbread (Jan 29, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> Is this the Weiser Weight place?
> 
> http://www.wwtworldrecords.com/FRWBoar_Weight.html


did yall look at some of those pics ?they got a 100lb boar and says it weighs in the 400s wow no wonder there is so much confusion on what there hogs weigh .


----------



## MULE (Jan 29, 2010)

kornbread said:


> did yall look at some of those pics ?they got a 100lb boar and says it weighs in the 400s wow no wonder there is so much confusion on what there hogs weigh .


I noticed that too


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 29, 2010)

gin house said:


> hey man, you need to come on up, weve been on em about everytime weve been in the woods.  i was gonna try to let this one alone but i cant,  i think this guy posted a big hog a few days ago, that must have swollen his head, he seemed alright before he posted it.  must have been his first good one, i dont know, looks to me in his avitar he floating in the river of you know what and his tube just poped, hes full of it.   im sorry hogmaster, show me the ways, im just a young grasshoper, one day i want to be like you......



I PROBABLY AINT POSTED A HOG IN CLOSE TO  YEAR BUT DONT LET THE FACTS SLOW YOU DOWN.


----------



## gin house (Jan 29, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I PROBABLY AINT POSTED A HOG IN CLOSE TO  YEAR BUT DONT LET THE FACTS SLOW YOU DOWN.



facts, scroll down 17 posts and it says ON THE SCALES, posted by you 1-03-10.   Thats not even a month ago, where do you get a year?  Listen, you do what you want, i have friends and like to hunt with them, its not all about catchin a hog, its being with friends having fun. you aught to try it if.  Im not gonna down you and bicker with you, if its all about you solo huntin a hog, thats fine with me, awfully boring but fine with me. God bless you man.


----------



## sammy33 (Jan 29, 2010)

peace love and happiness...come on guys..
we all are great hunters....well i am sometimes when i can shoot and hit it.. i always seem to miss but i love trying....


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 29, 2010)

Gin fact is HD76 has not posted pics just as he said and fact is I posted the pics.


----------



## gin house (Jan 29, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> Gin fact is HD76 has not posted pics just as he said and fact is I posted the pics.



sg hoghunter, did dh76 post the pic of the scales? it is his avitar, it says that people will have to ask you for pics, you wrote that?  or are you speaking of yourself in a third party? That i would consider a picture, the scales....... whats the reason he will not post pics anymore????? just wondering.   Bottom line is he said he hasnt posted pics in almost a year, did he or did he not post the pic of the scales??????  i didnt say it, he said it. am i right or not???   Just stating the facts.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 29, 2010)

kornbread said:


> did yall look at some of those pics ?they got a 100lb boar and says it weighs in the 400s wow no wonder there is so much confusion on what there hogs weigh .



Are they saying that the hog #38 weighs 448.5 LBS?  No way...


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 29, 2010)

gin house said:


> sg hoghunter, did dh76 post the pic of the scales? it is his avitar, it says that people will have to ask you for pics, you wrote that?  or are you speaking of yourself in a third party? That i would consider a picture, the scales....... whats the reason he will not post pics anymore????? just wondering.   Bottom line is he said he hasnt posted pics in almost a year, did he or did he not post the pic of the scales??????  i didnt say it, he said it. am i right or not???   Just stating the facts.



Gin go back and look before you try to state the facts. HD76 did post the pic of the scales but if you will go back and read he said that he probably aint posted a pic of a hog in nearly a year. Key word is hog not pic. Now that is a fact.


----------



## gin house (Jan 29, 2010)

i said earlier that i thought he had posted a pic  of some hog he had killed recent.  If you want to argue what kind of pic, thats a little off.  what weighed 495 lbs???? was it a goat? a deer?   The pic of the scales it to emphasize the size of a hog. do we really need to get this deep into a common sense situation?  Who are you? I thought hd76 was a solo, getter done hunter?  What do you tell people when you talk of hoghunting?  do you say hd76 caught some hogs??  I know you cant say WE or Our, lol lol   Thats a no no.  one day he will show you the way of the hogdogger. lol lol


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 29, 2010)

kornbread said:


> did yall look at some of those pics ?they got a 100lb boar and says it weighs in the 400s wow no wonder there is so much confusion on what there hogs weigh .



310# boar with 2 4" tusks and circumference of them @ base scores a 514..weird system.  Any way they do it #2 ranked free range boar or barr are from CA


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 30, 2010)

Gin I think you tryn to crawfish on us now. You tried to state facts and your facts didn't match the real facts. I know HD76 catchs hogs cause me and him hunt together some and yes I do have my own dogs so I am not a me too or a tag along. He don't post pics anymore cause of all the talk about us catchn them alive and from here on out yall prolly won't see anymore from me either. Before I go gin help me figure out another fact,are you a dogger or are you just another me too go boy? Just askn cause I can't remember you posting a pic before.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Jan 30, 2010)

I havent met any body in my area that hunts with dogs but that is probably because there aint no hogs. But there are plenty of guys that are wanting the experience.


----------



## gin house (Jan 30, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> Gin I think you tryn to crawfish on us now. You tried to state facts and your facts didn't match the real facts. I know HD76 catchs hogs cause me and him hunt together some and yes I do have my own dogs so I am not a me too or a tag along. He don't post pics anymore cause of all the talk about us catchn them alive and from here on out yall prolly won't see anymore from me either. Before I go gin help me figure out another fact,are you a dogger or are you just another me too go boy? Just askn cause I can't remember you posting a pic before.



 you didnt answer the question, all youre doing is avoiding it. you say im tryin to crawfish you? i think thats what youre doing when i stated he posted a hog pic, then you said you posted the pics, then i said he posted the pics of the scales, he posted a pic of scales, what was the 495 lbs? dont crawfish me.  i really dont care, yes, i have posted a couple pics on here, not very computer savvy, i like to read and see more than put junk of myself on here and get the big head and boast and such. yes, i have dogs and hunt regularly, i have more than i need.  im not here trying to prove anything to you or him, i stated my opinion and got jumped by hd76.  If youll go back and read the posts(stop trying to defend your buddy by distorting things) you'll see.  Really, i dont care, im glad yall do things the way you do or whatever, i dont have anything to prove, if you want to know more then come on and lets go hunting, i let my actions speak for me, not my computer, be it good or bad.  Good day.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jan 30, 2010)

gin house said:


> you didnt answer the question, all youre doing is avoiding it. you say im tryin to crawfish you? i think thats what youre doing when i stated he posted a hog pic, then you said you posted the pics, then i said he posted the pics of the scales, he posted a pic of scales, what was the 495 lbs? dont crawfish me.  i really dont care, yes, i have posted a couple pics on here, not very computer savvy, i like to read and see more than put junk of myself on here and get the big head and boast and such. yes, i have dogs and hunt regularly, i have more than i need.  im not here trying to prove anything to you or him, i stated my opinion and got jumped by hd76.  If youll go back and read the posts(stop trying to defend your buddy by distorting things) you'll see.  Really, i dont care, im glad yall do things the way you do or whatever, i dont have anything to prove, if you want to know more then come on and lets go hunting, i let my actions speak for me, not my computer, be it good or bad.  Good day.



I SAID HOGS IN THAT POST NOT SCALES GENIUS BUT LIKE I SAID BEFORE DONT THE FACTS SLOW YOU DOWN


----------



## gin house (Jan 31, 2010)

when i stated earlier you had posted pics of a big hog or something, you said you havent posted any hog pics, ok , but you did post a pic of the scales, why????? to emphasize a big hog, genious.  what were your intentions in posting the scales? it all goes back to where i said i thought you had posted about a big hog.  Really, i dont care, im glad for you, happy as a dead pig in the sunshine how you do things, thats awesome, you do things your way, i'll do mine. lets move along.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Are they saying that the hog #38 weighs 448.5 LBS?  No way...



Apparently so. 

Just like this one weighs 636 pounds?   

That girl might be boney, but she's at least as tall as I am. Ain't NO WAY! 

I want a set of scales like theirs.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2010)

Okay, just went back and re-read their scoring system. So his cutters are figured in but the majority of his score is from his weight, since he has the "W" class behind his score. 


I still don't get it. I've seen boars way bigger than that with longer cutters, dead on I75 in Florida.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, just went back and re-read their scoring system. So his cutters are figured in but the majority of his score is from his weight, since he has the "W" class behind his score.
> 
> 
> I still don't get it. I've seen boars way bigger than that with longer cutters, dead on I75 in Florida.



Maybe they use the metric system


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry... I was trying to point out that I didn't see RNR's big hog in their records


----------



## Bruz (Feb 9, 2010)

And I thought deer hunters were bad.

Why is anyone concerned about what other Hunters do or how they do it........Must be sad to live that way.

"Hunt,where,when,how and what you want with the weapon (Dog) of your choice and encourage others to do the same"

Bruz


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> Sorry... I was trying to point out that I didn't see RNR's big hog in their records



Why sorry? Whatcha think I even clicked on the link for?    

Thats what I was looking for too.


----------



## Jester896 (Feb 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Why sorry? Whatcha think I even clicked on the link for?
> 
> Thats what I was looking for too.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Feb 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Why sorry? Whatcha think I even clicked on the link for?
> 
> Thats what I was looking for too.



I DONT KNOW IF YOU KNOW TURTLEBUG BUT HE POSTED A HOG PIC FROM ANOTHER SITE FROM 08 THE OTHER DAY AND SAID HE HAD JUST CAUGHT IT SO WE REALLY DONT KNOW WHAT TO THINK OF THIS OLE BOY


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I DONT KNOW IF YOU KNOW TURTLEBUG BUT HE POSTED A HOG PIC FROM ANOTHER SITE FROM 08 THE OTHER DAY AND SAID HE HAD JUST CAUGHT IT SO WE REALLY DONT KNOW WHAT TO THINK OF THIS OLE BOY



HD76, I do know Turtlebug and he is a SHE and the hogs that SHE posted are the ones SHE killed all by herself.      

Just messing wif ya.  


Ya know, you keep saying you're gonna take all these other guys out and show em how it's done. 

You got something against taking a girl with ya?   

I've always wanted to see hog-doggin at its finest.


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> HD76, I do know Turtlebug and he is a SHE and the hogs that SHE posted are the ones SHE killed all by herself.
> 
> Just messing wif ya.
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 9, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


>




But I'm just up the road.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Feb 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> But I'm just up the road.



HE'S NOT POKING AT YOU TURTLEBUG,IVE TAKEN A COUPLE WITH ME WHEN I HUNTED WITH HIM.AS A GENERAL RULE I ONLY TAKE SINGLE GIRLS BUT YOU COME UP WITH THE PLACE AND ILL BRING THE DOGS.


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 9, 2010)

HOGDOG76 said:


> HE'S NOT POKING AT YOU TURTLEBUG,IVE TAKEN A COUPLE WITH ME WHEN I HUNTED WITH HIM.AS A GENERAL RULE I ONLY TAKE SINGLE GIRLS BUT YOU COME UP WITH THE PLACE AND ILL BRING THE DOGS.




I think we need more help with ole big boy that handed us our @(($ the other nite or at the place that I got baited up.


----------

